# Dialer-Frage ToADiMon.exe



## bmg1980 (10 April 2006)

Hallo,

ich habe die T-Online Software 6, gehe aber über den Internet Explorer ins Netz....Bis vor kurzer stellte der Explorer über "TO Dialer 6" die Verbindung her......

In der msconfig (Systemstart) war unter anderem der Eintrag:

*c:\Programme\T-Online....................ToADiMon.exe\T-OnlineAutodialStart*

nachdem das Häckchen dort weggenommen hatte, war wieder alles i.O.!
Was ist *ToADiMon.exe\T-OnlineAutodialStart* genau?

Ich hab DSL2000 + DSL-Modem, WindowsFirewall und Norton drauf....Wie groß ist da die Gefahr, Dialers zu bekommen?

mfg
Stefan


----------



## Captain Picard (10 April 2006)

*AW: Dialer-Frage...........*

http://www.frankn.com/html/toadimon_exe.php


> Genau wie die tsmsvc.exe, kommt die ToADiMon / ToADiMon.exe von T-Online.
> Sie ist der "T-Online Verbindungsassistent".


cp


----------

